# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  can anyone ID these wild flowers

## hwchoy

from the countryside of Bangalore…





thanx.

----------


## hii

2nd pcs look like "mum tian xin" sorry for poor han yu pin yin cos never study b4...

----------


## benny

hmm... What exactly were you doing in Bangalore? Botanical expedition?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

business meeting hahaha.

----------


## mervin

Bangalore got alot of nice birding sites with plenty of exotics !!!!
ok let me try,

#1 - blue beauty of Bangalore ?
#2 - baby breath of Bangalore ?

----------


## hwchoy

mervin very creative hor. you got fly to bangalore often anot? hey, then you can go and collect fishes for me hahaha.

----------


## mervin

boh leh, don't think SIA even fly to there.
Indian customs very sticky one leh, u sure can bring out ???

anyway there got aquarium shops meh ? only fishes i see in India are those in market for food consumation

----------


## hwchoy

SIA of course got fly to bangalore what. how you think I got there?

I show you how to carry fish. it is legal entering SG to no problem. I use those 1.5l mineral water bottle, only small fishes, then pack them with 1/3 filled water, lying down horizontally so they always have that circular cross section of water no matter how they flip your baggage (unless on the narrow side). so just check in and fly.

actually fishes will be delivered by special fish collector, these things cannot even buy one. I still have some in my tank from the recent trip. some strange barb. anyway just asking for fun, not too serious about it. in fact the main fish area is in calcutta.

----------


## mervin

> SIA of course got fly to bangalore what. how you think I got there?



oh....that means i have not done that flight yet, must be rather new flight.

anyway i never check in fishes, always hand carry.

living beings u know, must be kind, gentle and caring mah....or else how to expect them to spawning for u and how to go to heaven  :Angel:

----------


## hwchoy

no need to be kind lah. normally the collector hand to me in special 48-hour packs. I even carried them bouncing along on a 9-hour bus journey to and fro, then fly!

my practice is, hours before flying, unpack the bags and see if water is smelly. if not smelly then just pour the stuff into the bottles (I always carry two bottles, a net, and a funnel heehee, wonder what the customs will think if they open my bag) making sure each bottle is not more than half-full. then tighten the cap, put everything in plastic bag (minimise rolling around if you have empty bag) and check-in. if hand carry may attract more attention.

in SG the limit is 50 fishes in 3 litres of water. so plenty margin. my fishes always survive one  :Smile:  because they are pack by pros and not ordinary LFS.

----------


## mervin

hahaha !!!!
did that in Japan once and out of 10 fishes and 8 didn't make it........

----------


## hwchoy

using bottle?

----------


## mervin

yup, exactly how u did it.

----------


## hwchoy

sometimes sh!t happens  :Smile:

----------


## mervin

yeah lor.....thats why i hand carry these days.

----------


## benny

I have 99% survival rate so far.

Cheers,

----------


## mervin

then Benny is a better option for that task.

----------


## hwchoy

> then Benny is a better option for that task.


but boring benny will keep the fishes for himself  :Mad:   :Evil:

----------

